# A HOME RUN FOR ROUTER TEMPLATES



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks really useful. Might have to pick up a roll.


----------



## mgipson (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you tried it with a MDF template? Does it come off the MDF OK? The only double sided tape I found in Thailand sticks far too well to MDF, it's very hard to remove the template from the work and impossible to remove the tape from the MDF!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I used an mdf template and it came off perfectly.. even the strong adhesive seems to remove easily.. just not as easily as the removable side.. Of course I didnt leave it on for a really long time.. I don't know if that adhesive would set up to be stronger over time.


----------



## mgipson (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds good, I will have to add some to my next order and give it go.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Sounds nice but $30 a roll?
Come on now.
I'll stick with my $8/roll carpet tape. So long as you don't leave the pieces stuck together longer than 24 hours it comes off cleanly, mdf included.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to give it a try….


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I used carpet tape once and thought the adhesive was off.. got a healthy surprise when I put my finish on … Ruined a 200 dollar piece of waterfall bubinga veneer… 30 bucks for 50 feet would have been a bargain since i only would have used a few inches…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, carpet tape is a mainstay in my shop. 
The carpet tape at Lowe's is good too. It runs about $9 for a 75 ft. roll. 
I use it on every project, and have never had any finishing problems with it.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

http://sawdustnewbie.com/2013/11/tool-review-woodworking-tape-from-avery-dennison/#comment-392

check this out.. This dude agrees..


----------

